# Hoopy ?



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
We are in Portugal,and i am reliably informed i have seen a "Hoopy ?".
It had a dark brown/reddish head,with a tuft like a pee wit and the wings,(Folded as it was walking ahead of me in the woods) appeared to be black with white bars.
The good people on here,have already helped me to identify a Red Start,so..... Was it a Hoopy please? Super looking bird and not afraid of me or the growler .
Hulltramper


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Close. It's a Hoopoe. Very friend little things, hopping about in the grass. We have lots here.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Lucky you :wink: never seen one.................

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoopoe


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Often found in pairs, they are a joy to watch and are loyal to one territory.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw one last year on a site just north of Millau. Identified within 10 minutes thanks to MHF.
Gerry


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Y'all
Thanks for the replies,i thought it was an exotic Wood Pecker "Doh".
Hi Stanner,thanks for the link,will TRY ? to get a photo,but even if i do,i will be back for help to post it !!. If Penquin is right,it/they should be around the area for a while so fingers crossed.
Thanks again for your responses.
hulltramper


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Here you are, there are loads at the Barragem in Markadia Portugal, along with hundreds of rabbits running about. :lol:










ray.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Ray
Thanks for the photo,s.......
"You have killed two birds with one stone"......

I,m OUT OF HERE LOL!!
Thanks all,"I will be Bach ?"


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

we are in Portugal and also thought that they were flash woodpeckers. We have also seen hooded magpies and huge storks.
tamsin


----------

